# What nail colors are you wearing for fall??



## cschneider22 (Sep 22, 2013)

Looking for news ideas for some great colors for fall nail colors! Let me know what your wearing and if you have any suggestions


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 23, 2013)

It's seems like sparkly grey, berry/plum, and smoky teal are the it colors this fall. Personally I'll be rocking a sparkly grey and Revlon Chic.


----------



## wewearpolish (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a smorgasbord board of my favorite fall colors...

Julep - Catrina (mustard yellow)
Julep - Candace (brown sparkly tree)
Brucci - Jan's Jazzy Ginger (base coat)
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (metallic orange)
CQ - Golden Green
Sally Hansen - Copper Penny (glitter)
Mash 27 - Leaves


----------



## cschneider22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Those are awesome! Definitely perfect for fall!


----------



## makeupwithemma (Sep 26, 2013)

I recently bought several of these Petites from RiteAid. I got a dark blue, a light blue, a yellow one, and an orange one. This is a great inexpensive way to try new fall colors, and they actually are pretty good quality.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's the What Nail Polish You're Wearing Right Now thread. Lots of ideas for Fall there. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/17506/nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now/7860#post_2171534


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a smorgasbord board of my favorite fall colors...

Julep - Catrina (mustard yellow)
Julep - Candace (brown sparkly tree)
Brucci - Jan's Jazzy Ginger (base coat)
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (metallic orange)
CQ - Golden Green
Sally Hansen - Copper Penny (glitter)
Mash 27 - Leaves





Whoa, that's gorgeous!

I've restocked my blacks and gotten some really pretty purple/holographic glitter topcoats.

I've invested in a deep dark red (oxblood is what the kids are calling it these days?), and I got a crackle topcoat in black, a burnt orange....and some dramatic purples. XD


----------



## wewearpolish (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whoa, that's gorgeous!

I've restocked my blacks and gotten some really pretty purple/holographic glitter topcoats.

I've invested in a deep dark red (oxblood is what the kids are calling it these days?), and I got a crackle topcoat in black, a burnt orange....and some dramatic purples. XD
 Thanks!


----------



## wewearpolish (Oct 3, 2013)

Newest Fall Mani!

Orly - Buried Alive

Maybelline - Bold Gold


----------



## wewearpolish (Oct 9, 2013)

new mani !





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)


----------



## slinka (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  new mani !





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)
 
W0w! that. is. gorgeous.


----------



## wewearpolish (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  W0w! that. is. gorgeous.
Thanks!


----------



## wewearpolish (Oct 12, 2013)

Fall/Halloween Mani!





Sally Hansen - White On
Sally Hansen - Black out
China glaze - First Mate
Wet and Wild - Wild Orchid
Julep - Catrina (yellow moon)
White Striper


----------



## jamesrobert (Oct 22, 2013)

That looks amazing. Such beautiful nail art.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How will a white strips look on chocolate color nail polish??


----------



## Milly323 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm really feeling the dark not shimmery colors this season, I've been wearing a deep eggplant.


----------



## myfairdaily (Nov 4, 2013)

I am loving my ombre nails inspired by the upcoming Hunger Games movie "Catching Fire." All of the nail colors are from Covergirl, so it is an incredibly affordable look!

Mod Edit - please no personal blog links, thank you!


----------

